
Algorithms, Etc - luu
http://web.engr.illinois.edu/~jeffe/teaching/algorithms/
======
chaoxu
I was a TA for classes using this material. We(the TAs) sometimes come up with
problems to be incorporated in it. The lecture notes are superb, I often refer
people to them because it's freely available.

The hw is basically"given you've learned this, can you apply them?" I found
many students like this style of problems.

I personally prefer the homework problems of Sariel har-Peled(who teaches in
the same university, and I'm TAing for)
[http://sarielhp.org/teach/](http://sarielhp.org/teach/) His hw problems
guides one to figure out important materials that's _not_ covered in class by
breaking it down to small steps. (Say, a hw problem that introduces parametric
search) I definitely recommend solve some sariel style problems once one
mastered the basic material.

------
eranation
I liked this disclaimer

> Despite several rounds of revision, these notes still contain mnay mistakes,
> errors, bugs, gaffes, omissions, snafus, kludges, typos, mathos, grammaros,
> thinkos, brain farts, nonsense, garbage, cruft, junk, and outright lies, all
> of which are entirely Steve Skiena’s fault

(Skiena is the author of The Algorithm Design Manual which is a very popular
algorithm book. Seems like he reviewed these notes :)

I like computer science books with a sense of humor in any case...

~~~
chaoxu
It's actually a reference to a disclaimer in Algorithm Design Manual. I don't
think he actually reviewed the lecture notes.

The Algorithm Design Manual had the following(page ix in second edition) "Any
errors, deficiencies, or problems in this book are somebody else’s fault, but
I would appreciate knowing about them so as to determine who is to blame."

Hence the joke.

Source: Steve told me.

~~~
eranation
Lol :)

Thanks!

------
debarshri
"<!-- I have taught incarnations of this course fourteen times: Spring 1999,
Fall 2000, Spring 2001, Fall 2002, Spring 2004, Fall 2005, Fall 2006, Spring
2007, Fall 2008, Spring 2009, Spring 2010, Fall 2010, Fall 2012, Fall 2013,
(Spring 2014), and Fall 2014.-->" found in source

